# torsion axle worth the upgrade?



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

about ready to pull the trigger on a 7x14 v-nose and for $85 can get the 3M sides on 24" wall studs covered w/ 3/8" plywood. Seems logical to me that the 24" wall studs would provide more room for movement, assuming the walls DO move (??) when traveling over bumps or the trailer frame twisting. What is the opinion on moving up to 16" wall studs? 

upgrading to 3500# torsion axles will be $430. Base price on the rig is $2700. 

Any other recommendations on invaluable upgrades at this point? I'm really only buying this to store tools in and occasionally drive to a jobsite-my van is only rated for pulling 5000lbs, so the 5200# axles would be complete overkill for a Sprinter. 

Upgrading the aluminum skin from 0.024 to 0.030 aluminum-what is the benefit to me of thicker skin?


----------



## SailingandSuch (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in a similar boat with your chevy. 

I'm about to order a 7x14 also and I'm contemplating the torsion axles or not..... I'm still on the fence about them but I think I have come to a decision on my other options. I started a thread about it here - http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/enclosed-trailer-options-help-me-decide-145149/


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Have it on my single axle. Wouldn't gave it any other way.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

If your hanging shelves/cabinets on the walls 16oc is a big plus. 

Torsion axels are one of those no brainer options to add in my opinion. 

The thicker metal will keep the side from looking wavy and it will last longer, there is a good bit of wind flex on the aluminum. 

If your going to letter it the screw less side are a huge plus.


----------



## bdavis466 (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely worth it. I haul mine around everywhere, often with tools less than secure and I have never had issues. The trailer rides smother than my truck…8.5 x 18 and wish it was bigger


----------



## SailingandSuch (Mar 24, 2013)

I called a local well known trailer company in my area today to talk about ordering a trailer.

I asked him about upgrading to torsion axles and he said he wouldn't do it personally. Kind of funny that he didn't try to sell me the more expensive option, I respect that.

What he explained to me is that torsion axles aren't a whole lot better riding than leaf springs. He said what they are best for is for a salty environment because they are completely sealed. He mentioned that they can't be fixed if something breaks on them and they are more expensive to replace than a leaf spring axle. Most of this makes sense to me so I think I'm going to order my trailer with leaf springs over torsion axles.....

Am I crazy? Or is there some truth behind what I was told today?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I have torsion on my 20 ft trailer , and I don't know what the deal is but it bounces like crazy. If I don't have stuff secured in the back of the trailer every thing ends up on the floor. 3500 axles .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SailingandSuch said:


> I called a local well known trailer company in my area today to talk about ordering a trailer. I asked him about upgrading to torsion axles and he said he wouldn't do it personally. Kind of funny that he didn't try to sell me the more expensive option, I respect that. What he explained to me is that torsion axles aren't a whole lot better riding than leaf springs. He said what they are best for is for a salty environment because they are completely sealed. He mentioned that they can't be fixed if something breaks on them and they are more expensive to replace than a leaf spring axle. Most of this makes sense to me so I think I'm going to order my trailer with leaf springs over torsion axles..... Am I crazy? Or is there some truth behind what I was told today?


I can tell you know if you want a trailer that rides smoother so your tools don't get thrown around TF is the way to go. Or Familey business work trailers have hundreds of thousands of miles on their TF axles and they still ride great. 

Plus they are normally much lower to the ground but I see someone in here said you can get leaf spring models with same height.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have two trailers. One with torsion and one with leaf. When you buy used, you don't get alot of choice. I notice most people on here say torsion is the way to go. I don't notice a difference. 
So really, I'm no help to you.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

The guy next door to me has a trailer sales business, has sold trailers over 20 years. He told me he used to go pick up trailers and pull them home , used to be they were all spring axles and his back would be killing him by the end of the day. Said now with the torsion axles his back doesn't bother him at all.

Just his observations on them. He says they will last longer and you don't have as many parts to repair / replace on them.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

One thing I would try and get is the extended height. I have the 6' 2" inside on my 6x12, and I can stand up in it. I'm 6'1" and the regular trailers made me feel all cramped. I couldn't imagine unloading compressors and table saws while I had to bend over all the time. If you're short, it might not matter. :laughing:


----------



## on_the_level (Apr 27, 2011)

My understanding is that the torsion ride smoother when empty. If it is filled with tools then it won't matter. They are more costly to replace than leaf and you can drive a leaf with one tire missing if you have a flat. Done a lot of research as well.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

on_the_level said:


> My understanding is that the torsion ride smoother when empty. If it is filled with tools then it won't matter. They are more costly to replace than leaf and you can drive a leaf with one tire missing if you have a flat. Done a lot of research as well.


There's a lot more advantages to torsion flex axles over leafs but the extra cost is a down point. 

They ride better than leafs loaded or unloaded because they use "progressive torque action" which actually increases carrying capacity as load is applied. They are also independent systems. It's the main reason boat trailers use torsion flex to reduce the vibration to the hull. They are also more reliable than leafs. You can also tow the trailer with wheels missing on torsion axles. They also handle better than leafs because of the independent action. 

Every trailer I ever get now will have them for sure. They tow so much nicer than a leaf spring trailer. 

The 1 down point if they fail though is they can't be repaired. You just install a new axle. Never seen one fail yet though. There's nothing much on them to go wrong.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The torque flex is a better system.


----------



## ltjco (Apr 16, 2011)

I just sold my 6x10 that had torsion axle on it. I bought another 6x10 that was newer that has a spring. When the trailer is loaded I don't realize too much of of a difference. But when it's near empty, I see a big difference. The torsion seems to handle the bumps a lot better and doesn't seem to jump around as much either. I kinda of wish I never sold my old trailer. I also liked that that torsion axle trailer was about 4 inches lower than my new one. It's little things like that, that you don't realize till it changes.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll never buy another leaf spring trailer. I've got an 8x18 with torsions & a 7x14 with leafsprings. When I replace the 7x14, it'll have tosions. One thing that I notice, is that I have less ground clearance on the 7x14 due to the equalizer between the springs.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Go with the 16" framing. It is stronger and more flexibility to install E channel on the walls for strapping things down.

I got leaf springs, but drop axles, so they are closer to the ground. Even with them, at the end of a hard day that step can get to you.


----------

